# diesel with dual exhaust



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Looking at new exhaust on my dually powerstroke and thinking of dual 4" but would like to see some pics. Thanks guys


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmmmm not too sure on a dually but you might have to remove the Spare tire but in my dads 05 he has a 4 inch from the turbo back to a five inch tip from banks. Sounds great nice clean stock look with just larger piping. Not a huge 10 inch tip haha. I'll grab a pic tomorrow morning


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not going with no 10" tip. Would run a 5" tip. I have 4" with a 5" tip on my 05 as well and love the way it comes out behind the wheel. Just nervous I won't like how the angle will look.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

I was referring to the kids around where I live who buy a 99 diesel what ever and put the biggest tip the can on it and it looks hilarious. The damn thing is almost dragging in the ground lol


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know they do the same here or they put in stacks that look like they are off of a cruise ship. I shack my head and laugh every time I see them


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Why?

A 4" single will flow whatever you can toss at it just fine.
Do you really want to listen to it?
Do your customers really want to listen to it?


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

If it aint big tips, its skyscrapin stacks.... or tow mirrors hanging out as far as they will go (knowin damn well the idiot behind the wheel has never pulled a trailer), crane hooks hanging from the hitch receiver..... All driven by a kid out spendin mommy and daddy's money trying to impress some other boys lol. The things kids do to their trucks now is just dumb lol.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

You'll probably have better luck on a dedicated powerstroke forum. Im sure guys here may have your set up but you'll get a better response there. I've only seen a couple around here, most just hve a 4-5 inch straight pipe or stacks.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can always try powerstrokenation.com I get a lot of info from there.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

SnoFarmer;1765499 said:


> Why?
> 
> A 4" single will flow whatever you can toss at it just fine.
> Do you really want to listen to it?
> Do your customers really want to listen to it?


My dad's 05 isn't really that loud till you really get on it. Anything past like 3500 rpm gets pretty loud. But of course you wanna hear it it sounds bad ass! But in the cab noise really isn't too bad. And customers probably don't want to listen to a plow slam down at 3:30am either lol but it's really not that loud


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Whether you go single or dual, throw a glass pack on it.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

geer hed;1771801 said:


> Whether you go single or dual, throw a glass pack on it.


The only way to go !!!!!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

04trd;1768489 said:


> My dad's 05 isn't really that loud till you really get on it. Anything past like 3500 rpm gets pretty loud. But of course you wanna hear it it sounds bad ass! But in the cab noise really isn't too bad. And customers probably don't want to listen to a plow slam down at 3:30am either lol but it's really not that loud


What diesel are you running past 3500 rpms?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kimber750;1790189 said:


> What diesel are you running past 3500 rpms?


Duramax, 6.4 Powerstroke, 5.9 & 6.7 Cummins.

Mine will turn 5k, 3500rpm isn't to hard to hit.

Here's almost 6k from a Duramax on a friend's AWD dyno.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark13;1790196 said:


> Duramax, 6.4 Powerstroke, 5.9 & 6.7 Cummins.
> 
> Mine will turn 5k, 3500rpm isn't to hard to hit.
> 
> Here's almost 6k from a Duramax on a friend's AWD dyno.




............


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sawboy;1790200 said:


> ............


A modded diesel turning some RPMS with a load being put on it is an awesome sound. If you haven't, try and make it to a fair where they're pulling 3.0 open driveline trucks (ProStreet) and ProFarm tractors.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark13;1790196 said:


> Duramax, 6.4 Powerstroke, 5.9 & 6.7 Cummins.
> 
> Mine will turn 5k, 3500rpm isn't to hard to hit.
> 
> Here's almost 6k from a Duramax on a friend's AWD dyno.





Mark13;1790202 said:


> A modded diesel turning some RPMS with a load being put on it is an awesome sound. If you haven't, try and make it to a fair where they're pulling 3.0 open driveline trucks (ProStreet) and ProFarm tractors.


Ok, what normal diesel are you gonna crank up over 3500 rpms? And how long do think that modded 6.6 is gonna keep everything inside with constant revs over 5k? Hell my 7.3 makes more than enough noise at 2000 rpms. Now the 6.6 is a lot quieter which is why it is my road trip rig but I still would never rev it that hard.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tools or Toys? When you are really in business supporting ones self and others, you'll realize that one can't be both.

I think a lot of people go through that faze, the quicker you get out of it, the farther a head you'll be.

Many years ago, my daily driver ran 10.50's and carried the front tires about 100' - I heard it from many older people but just shrugged it off - I should have listened sooner.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

kimber750;1790205 said:


> Ok, what normal diesel are you gonna crank up over 3500 rpms? And how long do think that modded 6.6 is gonna keep everything inside with constant revs over 5k? Hell my 7.3 makes more than enough noise at 2000 rpms. Now the 6.6 is a lot quieter which is why it is my road trip rig but I still would never rev it that hard.


Think stock 6.0 is 4300 rpm.

My 6.7 is deleted with factory tail. Is quiet in the cab. Can hear the turbo more then anything.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kimber750;1790205 said:


> Ok, what normal diesel are you gonna crank up over 3500 rpms? And how long do think that modded 6.6 is gonna keep everything inside with constant revs over 5k? Hell my 7.3 makes more than enough noise at 2000 rpms. Now the 6.6 is a lot quieter which is why it is my road trip rig but I still would never rev it that hard.


Most any or the common rail diesels will spin 3500 without to much concern, the older Cummins trucks will do it as well with some mods.

The trucks that turn 4500-6k regularly are built for it, they very rarely are anything but sunday drivers/play trucks. They have the fueling and valve train work done to hold up to the higher rpms for prolonged period.



framer1901;1790266 said:


> Tools or Toys? When you are really in business supporting ones self and others, you'll realize that one can't be both.
> 
> I think a lot of people go through that faze, the quicker you get out of it, the farther a head you'll be.
> 
> Many years ago, my daily driver ran 10.50's and carried the front tires about 100' - I heard it from many older people but just shrugged it off - I should have listened sooner.


I wasn't trying to say that a 1000hp duramax that runs 10's in the quarter and can be setup to sled pull as well is going to be hooked to a trailer M-F all year around putting food on the table for you and your family. Sure, they'll drive it on the street, to/from events, it still might get used to haul/tow now and then but it's not their primary vehicle. Most of those guys all have other mildly modded diesel trucks for work and the ones that are highly modified are primarily play toys that still can do a little bit of work as well.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

the 6.7 cummins has a red line of 3500rpm

3500rpm is a common red line for diesels.

Be it a AllisChalmers, cat, Detroit, Perkins, Cummins, Mercedes, scandia.
regardless of hp or mods we would run them at 2900-3000rpm and set the throttle, run all night long or until we burned up 60gal and had to refuel.
(a 8hr shift)

Running higher rpms is easier on a diesel than lugging it is.


What is to be gained by going to a duel exhaust?
surely, you don't think that 4" pipe is restrictive.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

cat, cummins, detroit, mack, volvo, all run 2100rpm max. 
the old 2 stroke engines and the V8's from the 60's and 70's would redline at 3,200, and the inline 4 strokes would red line at 2400-2600 rpm. but since the late 80's just about all of the large truck diesel engines are max torque/hp rated at 1700-1800 rpm with a max rpm of 2100


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then they must tune them up for use in heavy equipment.
(adjusting the rpm's up)

no so, the new 6.7, 2014 cummins has a red line of 3500rpm as most all modern diesel have..

We would run'em up against the govner...

So it produces it's max toque at 1k, you can be lugging it hard at 1k when it wouldn't be at 2990rpm...



tjctransport;1790337 said:


> cat, cummins, detroit, mack, volvo, all run 2100rpm max.
> the old engines from the 60's and 70's would redline at 3200, but since the late 80's just about all of the large truck diesel engines are max torque/hp rated at 1700-1800 rpm with a max rpm of 2100


----------

